# Hold 'Em & Hit'Em Club BBQ



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

The Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club 31st Annual BBQ will take place at the 
Pasadena Municipal Fairgrounds on January 12-14, 2018.

Houston Farm & Ranch Club facilities at Bear Creek Park have served us well over the years but with the last two floods it is time to move on.










Please plan on cooking or joining us for the fun. Please go to www.hhclub.org for registration forms and information.

Cooking for youth and education!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Alrighty you BBQ cooks, we have one week to go for HHC BBQ and We are open for registration. We have relocated offering much more room for more than our standard 150 teams of cookers.

If you don't cook but like to sample the wares of some of the BBQ in the Houston Metroarea plan on visiting us the coming weekend.

For more information: www.hhclub.org

Cooking for the kids!


----------

